# Lock Miter Bits: Worth it or not?



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

Title says it all, are they worth the money?


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

What style/brand?


----------



## hedorah99 (Feb 7, 2011)

JMC'sLT30 said:


> What style/brand?


Dunno yet. I tend to buy cheaper things to start to see if i like them. Was probably going to try MLCS.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

I use CMT 3/4 and 5/4 with 1/2" arbor, a little pricey but well worth it.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

hedorah99 said:


> Title says it all, are they worth the money?


 
My experience is that they make a beautiful miter and are a royal PIA to get set up right. They are also very picky about stock thickness and more than a little sensitive to technique. Other than that, they're great


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

hedorah99 said:


> Dunno yet. I tend to buy cheaper things to start to see if i like them. Was probably going to try MLCS.


Check this one out. Just ordered me one today.

Just realized this might not be what you were referring to. sorry if I am incorrect.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

abetrman said:


> Check this one out. Just ordered me one today.
> 
> Just realized this might not be what you were referring to. sorry if I am incorrect.


The one you showed in your link is a drawer lock bit. Good bit for drawers if not using a half-blind dovetail. The bit that is being refered to is a 45º Lock Miter Bit. It's a different type of joint for a corner.

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/45-Lock-Miter-Bit-2-3_4CD1-1_4CL1-1_8TH1_2SH/productinfo/01006/


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Sitting here at the computer and off the top of my head...

There is a book, "In The Craftsman Style" and on page 130 or so there are instructions for setting up a locking miter bit. Before you buy any bit I would suggest that you read that section on setting up the bit. These bits are very difficult to set up.

These bits require very precise machining of your materials. If the thickness of the stock varies by anything more than 1/64" you're in for a a big headache set up.

BTW - I have a couple of Amana bits that I could sell for cheap.


----------



## SargeVN (Jun 26, 2011)

Got to agree with those that they make a beautiful joint but they are a PITA to set up. And I personally would not recommend them to anyone who doesn't have a shaper. I found that I had to make several passes on each piece being routed to not grab too much wood on my router table. That adds up to a lot of time when I am making Quadlinear (using QSWO so fleck shows on all sides of a table leg) legs and I make a lot of them.

And... if you blow one pass the outer edges can splinter on the final cuts any you go back to the drawing board. New stock and rebuild the piece. It's just easier for me to stay away from using the lock miter cutters. If you want to buy mine cheap.. PM me.. But... :thumbdown: is the bottom line IMO..


----------



## mking1 (Oct 20, 2008)

I definitely agree, those bits are a PITA to setup and to use. I’ve got several, I think about 5 or so that came in a box set from Freud that sold for about $300. My wife purchased them at a woodworking show thinking that I’d use them. Lesson one: don’t take her to a woodworking tool show. Well, if anyone wants them and come get them they’re yours.
Miles


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

Didn't like them... Hmm I always wanted to try them out...


----------



## Visions (Jun 16, 2011)

They work great, IF you have stock that is planed to an exact thickness and you have set-up blocks. I was super frustrated with mine until I bought the set-up block from Eagle America, worked well after that. But, it's still one of the more time consuming bits to set up, and you will need to make some test cuts to get it dialed.
Having a router lift, or a base that is adjustable from above the table (my Bosch's base is above table adjustable) comes in VERY handy, as you will likely need to make a few very small adjustments to get it just right.

I have one for 3/4' stock, and really, really wish I had more, but being poor, it's not going to happen soon. They do make for really strong joints, though you will need to be patient and take the time to get it right. 
I've resorted to splining most times now, as I made a nice splining sled and it will work with any thickness stock, not just one size.

Wayne


----------



## Duck69 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Amana bits*

RRICH, do you still have those Amana bits you were looking to get rid of?





rrich said:


> Sitting here at the computer and off the top of my head...
> 
> There is a book, "In The Craftsman Style" and on page 130 or so there are instructions for setting up a locking miter bit. Before you buy any bit I would suggest that you read that section on setting up the bit. These bits are very difficult to set up.
> 
> ...


----------

